# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  փողոցային կենդանիներ

## Grieg

Այսօր այսպիսի հայտարարություն ստացա
_
Հոկտեմբերի 4-ը կենդանիների պաշտպանության միջազգային օրն է: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ կենդանիների իրավունքների պաշտպանության հարցը դեռևս շատ թույլ է զարգացած ՀՀ-ում: Չկա համապատասխան օրենսդրություն, որ պաշտպանի կենդանիների իրավունքները: Արդեն 20 տարի է, ինչ, մեր պետությունը փորձում է լուծել փողոցային կենդանիների քանակի նվազման հարցը սպանդի միջոցով: Սակայն միթե 20 տարին դեռ բավական ժամանակ չէ հասկանալու, որ այդ ձևով տվյալ հարցը երբևէ չի լուծվելու և առ այսօր ամեն ինչ շարունակվում է նույն տեմպով:  

Կենդանիների իրավունքները բարձրաձայնելու նպատակով Հոկտեմբերի 4-ին տեղի կունենա երթ կենդանիների դիմակներով:  

Երթի սկիզբը ժամը 17:30, Մոսկվա Կ/Թ-ի մոտից:  

Ժամը 19:30 - Մոսկվա Կ/Թ-ի փոքր դահլիճում տեղի կունենա աշխարհահռչակ կինոռեժիսոր և կենդանիների իրավունքների պաշտպան Ջեննի Սթեյնի “ՎԿԱՆ” ֆիլմի ցուցադրությունը, որը ճանաչվել է աշխարհի լավագույն ֆիլմը կենդանիների պաշտպանության թեմայով (մուտքը հրավիրատոմսերով):  

Ժամը 20:15 – Մամլո Ասուլիս 
_

----------


## ministr

Մեկն էլ լիներ մարդկանց իրավունքները պաշտպաներ: Էն օրն էր զանգեցինք եկան թաղի շների մեծ մասին տարան; Մի քանի հատ մնացել ա բայց, դա էլ մնա մյուս անգամ;

----------


## ivy

> *Մեկն էլ լիներ մարդկանց իրավունքները պաշտպաներ*: Էն օրն էր զանգեցինք եկան թաղի շների մեծ մասին տարան; Մի քանի հատ մնացել ա բայց, դա էլ մնա մյուս անգամ;


Հիմա դու «թաղի շներ» ասելով ո՞ւմ նկատի ունեիր, մարդկանց, թե կենդանիներին։  :Xeloq:

----------


## ministr

Թաղի շունը թաղի շունա.. ինչ կապ ունի մարդը?

----------


## ivy

> Թաղի շունը թաղի շունա.. ինչ կապ ունի մարդը?


Դե երբեմն մարդկանց որոշ տեսակի էլ են «շներ» անվանում։ Հատկապես որ Չայլդը միքտը սկսել էր մարդկանց պաշտպանելու մասին գրելով... ինչ իմանաս, մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս։  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Չէ մարդկանց մեջ շատ ավելի հաճախ շակալներ են հանդիպում: Շունը հավատարիմ ա..

----------


## Grieg

իմ առաջինը շունը` 7 տարվա հավատարիմ ընկերոջս .. /երևի/ նման ձև կրակեցին տարան  :Sad:  .. առավոտը միայն այրան հետք տեսա  :Sad:  ..չնայած շատ շատ են թափառական շները բայց կարծում եմ կան լուծումներ այս խնդրին բացի սպանելուց

----------


## ministr

Առաջ էին կրակում, հիմա ուղղակի որսում տանում են: Հետո չգիտեմ ինչ են անում:

----------


## Elmo

> Առաջ էին կրակում, հիմա ուղղակի որսում տանում են: Հետո չգիտեմ ինչ են անում:


Իմ իմանալով զրկում են սերունդ տալու հնարավորությունից, պատվաստում են անում վտանգավոր հիվանդությունների դեմ ու բաց են թողնում: Էս վերջերս իրար վրա բարձրացած շներ համարյա չեմ տենում: Հնարավոր ա, որ իրոք անում են էդ ամեն ինչը:

----------


## Monk

> իմ առաջինը շունը` 7 տարվա հավատարիմ ընկերոջս .. /երևի/ նման ձև կրակեցին տարան  .. առավոտը միայն այրան հետք տեսա  ..չնայած շատ շատ են թափառական շները բայց կարծում եմ կան լուծումներ այս խնդրին բացի սպանելուց


Փոքր ժամանակ ես էլ եմ ծանր տարել, երբ շանս խփել են: Սպանելուն ես էլ եմ դեմ, բայց ուրիշ ինչ լուծումներ կան? Ահագին տեղեր կան, որտեղ փողոցային շներն ուղղակի չարիք են դարձել մարդկանց գլխին:  Ուղղակի ուզում եմ պատկերացում ունենալ, թե ինչ կարելի է անել:

----------


## Grieg

> Առաջ էին կրակում, հիմա ուղղակի որսում տանում են: Հետո չգիտեմ ինչ են անում:


կրակում են, երկու օր առաջ գիշերը լսվեց կրակոցներ և շան վգստոցներ.. ավելին կա մի կազմակերպությունը որը զբաղվում է շուն սպանելով. ցավոք հիմա ժամանկ չունեմ մանրամասները գրեմ  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Grieg ջան միգուցե դա ուրիշ կրակոցներ են եղել ու ուրիշ շների վնգստոցներ են եղել...

Համենայն դեպս այն կազմակերպությունը, որը զբաղվում է այս խնդրով քաղաքապետարանի պատվերով չի կրակում:

----------


## Egern.net

> Ժամը 19:30 - Մոսկվա Կ/Թ-ի փոքր դահլիճում տեղի կունենա աշխարհահռչակ կինոռեժիսոր և կենդանիների իրավունքների պաշտպան Ջեննի Սթեյնի “ՎԿԱՆ” ֆիլմի ցուցադրությունը, որը ճանաչվել է աշխարհի լավագույն ֆիլմը կենդանիների պաշտպանության թեմայով (մուտքը հրավիրատոմսերով):


նայեցի էդ ֆիլմը... 40 րոպե էր, շատ տպավորիչ էր, բայց ահավոր ծանր էր.. վերջին 10 րոպեներին շատերը դուրս եկան դահլիճից...


Բայց խորհուրդ կտամ նայել...

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
1000րդ գրառումս*

----------


## Դեկադա

> *ministr*- ի խոսքերից
> Առաջ էին կրակում, հիմա ուղղակի որսում տանում են: Հետո չգիտեմ ինչ են անում:


Մի քանի օր  առաջ մեր թաղում  էլ  էին գիշերը  կրակել  շների  վրա:Եվ  ցավալին  այն  էր, որ  գոնե  նեղություն  չէին  քաշել  տեղանքը  մաքրել, ամբողջ  արյունը  թափված մնացել  էր:Առավոտյան  կրպակի տերն  էր  մաքրել:

----------


## Սամվել

Սենց մեծ մեծ խոսում ես ո՞նց պաշտպանենք Շներին բան ման...

Այ որ մի անգամ գիշերով տուն գաք ու մի 10 հատ շուն վրներդ հարձակվի դրանից հետո կտենամ ձեր խոսացածը....

Ինչ անում են լավ են անում... 

Քարե դար չի որ փողոցներում շներ ֆռֆռան..

Ով շատա սիրում թող իրա տանը պահի...  :Blush:

----------


## lili-4

> Սենց մեծ մեծ խոսում ես ո՞նց պաշտպանենք Շներին բան ման...
> 
> Այ որ մի անգամ գիշերով տուն գաք ու մի 10 հատ շուն վրներդ հարձակվի դրանից հետո կտենամ ձեր խոսացածը....
> 
> Ինչ անում են լավ են անում... 
> 
> Քարե դար չի որ փողոցներում շներ ֆռֆռան..
> 
> Ով շատա սիրում թող իրա տանը պահի...


Անկեղծ ասած այքան էլ չհավանեցի քո պատասխանը: Քաղաք կոչեցյալը աշխարհի մի մասն է, որն ինչքան մերն է, այքան էլ շներինն է: Հա, համաձայն եմ, որ շների գիշերային հարձակուներն այքան էլ հաճելի երևույթ չեն, բայց ոչ մի շուն էլ չի խնդրել, որ իրեն ընտելացնեն, բերեն բնակավայրերի մոտ: Քանի դեռ փոքր են, սիրում ենք, ընտելացնում մարդկանց, իսկ երբ մեծանում են, մեծանում է նաև նրանց ուտելու պահանջները, դուրս ենք շպրտում, համարում գլխացավանք ու դրանից ազատվելու միակ ճիշտ պարբերակը համարում սպանելը:  Պատկերացրեք որ մարդկային հարաբերություններում էլ ամեն մի խոչընդոտ լուծվեր նման կերպ: :Think:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Սամվել-ի խոսքերից  
> Սենց մեծ մեծ խոսում ես ո՞նց պաշտպանենք Շներին բան ման...
> 
> Այ որ մի անգամ գիշերով տուն գաք ու մի 10 հատ շուն վրներդ հարձակվի դրանից հետո կտենամ ձեր խոսացածը....
> *
> Ինչ անում են լավ են անում...* 
> 
> 
> 
> Ով շատա սիրում թող իրա տանը պահի...


Իսկ  կբացատրես  ինչո՞վ  են լավ  անում:Որպեսզի  չլինեն  նման  շնային  հարձակումներ,ավելի  ճիշտ  կլինի  հատուկ  կազմակերպություն//ներ//ը// եթե  իհարկե  նման//ներ//ը  կա//ն// մշակի  մի  էնպիսի  ծրագիր, որով կարողանան  և  մարդկանց  պաշտպանեն  և  կենդանուն:




> Քարե դար չի.


Իս՞կ  որ դարին  է պատկանում  այն  փաստը, որ  շներին  սպանում  և հենց  էտպես  էլ  թողնում  են  փողոցում:Դրանով  ինչ  օրինակ  ենք  ցույց  տալիս  երեխաներին:Չէ՞, որ  երեխան  ինքը  դա  տեսնելով  պիտի  սպանի,  կամ  ամենաքիչը  տանջի  կենդանուն  ու  մեր  քարոզները  ուղղված   վատ  արաքների դեմ`  մի կոպեկի  արժեք  էլ  չեն  ունենալու:




> որ փողոցներում շներ ֆռֆռան.


Այլ  երկրներում  կան  հատուկ  տեղամասեր  որտեղ պահվում  են  փողոցային  շները:Վատ  կլինի  ինչ-որ օրինակ  էլ  նրանցից  վերցնել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Անկեղծ ասած այքան էլ չհավանեցի քո պատասխանը: Քաղաք կոչեցյալը աշխարհի մի մասն է, որն ինչքան մերն է, այքան էլ շներինն է: Հա, համաձայն եմ, որ շների գիշերային հարձակուներն այքան էլ հաճելի երևույթ չեն, բայց ոչ մի շուն էլ չի խնդրել, որ իրեն ընտելացնեն, բերեն բնակավայրերի մոտ: Քանի դեռ փոքր են, սիրում ենք, ընտելացնում մարդկանց, իսկ երբ մեծանում են, մեծանում է նաև նրանց ուտելու պահանջները, դուրս ենք շպրտում, համարում գլխացավանք ու դրանից ազատվելու միակ ճիշտ պարբերակը համարում սպանելը:  Պատկերացրեք որ մարդկային հարաբերություններում էլ ամեն մի խոչընդոտ լուծվեր նման կերպ:


Դե ուրեմն թող դուրս նետողին տուգանքներ հասնի որ տենց բաներ չանեն.. թող դուս նետողը հասկանա որ վաղը մյուս օրը իրա շունը իրա ընկերների հետ մի հատ երեխու վրայա հարձակվելու ու էտ խեղճ երեխեն մահու չափ վախենալույա... 

Հիմա ես մեղավո՞ր եմ որ մարդիկ դա չեն հասկանում.. 

Ես ուզում եմ հանգիստ տուն գնամ առանց շների հարձակումների ու որ տենում եմ մեկն էլ սպանումա.. ասում եմ թող սպանի որ վաղը մյուս օրն էլ իմ երեխեն իմ օրը չընկնի... 

ԻՆձ ճիշտ հասկացեք.. ես էլ եմ կենդանիներ շատ սիրում.. թե շներ/խելամիտ չափերի/ թե կատուներ.. ինքս տանը 5 տարուց ավելի կատու եմ պահել ու դեն նետելու միտք չեմ ունեցել ուղակի մի օր առավոտյան 10 հարկից ընկել սատկել էր... 

Բայց փողոցային շները չարիք են, որոնցից պետք է ազատվել ինչքան հնարավորա արագ ինչպես ցանկացած չարիքից.. ոչ թե բռնել կտրել համապատասան մասերը ու սպասել թե էտ շունը երբ ամոթից կմեռնի...

Այսինքն ասածս ինչա երբ ազատվում են չարիքից դա անում են արագ.. այսինքն սպանում են ոչ թե ասուն եմ մի բազմացի բայց հլը մի 10 տարի էլ մարդկանց կծի ու հարձակվի վախացրա...

----------


## ministr

Օրինակ ամերիկացիք լուծումը գտել են.. շներին հավաքել են տեղը սկյուռիկներ են բաց թողել  :Jpit: ) Համ ստացվում ա որ կենդանիների հետ պրոբլեմ չունեն համ էլ էդ կենդանիները մարդ չեն ուտում  :Jpit: )

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ  կբացատրես  ինչո՞վ  են լավ  անում:Որպեսզի  չլինեն  նման  շնային  հարձակումներ,ավելի  ճիշտ  կլինի  հատուկ  կազմակերպություն//ներ//ը// եթե  իհարկե  նման//ներ//ը  կա//ն// մշակի  մի  էնպիսի  ծրագիր, որով կարողանան  և  մարդկանց  պաշտպանեն  և  կենդանուն:


Կներես եթե կոպիտ հնչի.. բայց ձայնդ այսպես ասած տաք տեղիցա գալիս... էլի եմ ասում տաք տանը նստած հեշտա Հումնազիմ քարոզել.. բայց մի քանի անգամ որ շները շրջապատեն քեզ էտ ժամանակ ինձ թվումա նոտաները կփոխվեն.



> Իս՞կ  որ դարին  է պատկանում  այն  փաստը, որ  շներին  սպանում  և հենց  էտպես  էլ  թողնում  են  փողոցում:Դրանով  ինչ  օրինակ  ենք  ցույց  տալիս  երեխաներին:Չէ՞, որ  երեխան  ինքը  դա  տեսնելով  պիտի  սպանի,  կամ  ամենաքիչը  տանջի  կենդանուն  ու  մեր  քարոզները  ուղղված   վատ  արաքների դեմ`  մի կոպեկի  արժեք  էլ  չեն  ունենալու:


Մեր մոտ էլ են սպանում.. բայց չեն թողնում փողոցում.. 

Չեմ կարծում որ սպանողների կանոնակարգում չի ասվում որ պետք է դիակները հավաքել.. անեմ դեպքում այդ գործ անողները մարդ են և թերացել են իրենց աշխատանքում.. կարող էիր մի հատ հասարակ բողոք գրել և հանոզված եմ որ դիակները հաջորդ անգամ խնամքով կհավաքվեին...

համենայն դեպքս ինձ թվում է որ այդ մի շատ դիակը ընդամենը պատահականությամբ է մնացել այդտեղ քանի որ իրոք չեմ նկատել նման բան ...



> Այլ  երկրներում  կան  հատուկ  տեղամասեր  որտեղ պահվում  են  փողոցային  շները:Վատ  կլինի  ինչ-որ օրինակ  էլ  նրանցից  վերցնել:


Մեր քաղաքում սկի հատուկ տեղ համարյա չկա որտեղ կարողա են խաղալ երեխաները.. չկա մի հատ նորմալ այգի որտեղ կարելաիա քայլել մի քիչ համեմատաբար մաքուր օդ շնչել ... նստարանները որոնք նախատեսանք են ծերերու և ոչ միայն համար պոկվումե ն ու տեղը կաֆե են դնում..

Այսինքն սկի մարդկանց համար հանգստի նորմալ պայմաններ չկան.. հլը թող էտքանը լուծվի .. 

Համ էլ չեմ կարծում որ Երևանի նման խիտ քաղաքում հանրավորա մի հատ է տարածք ստեղծել/տրամադրել հատուկ շների համար...  :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Կներես եթե կոպիտ հնչի.. բայց ձայնդ այսպես ասած տաք տեղիցա գալիս... էլի եմ ասում տաք տանը նստած հեշտա Հումնազիմ քարոզել.. բայց մի քանի անգամ որ շները շրջապատեն քեզ էտ ժամանակ ինձ թվումա նոտաները կփոխվեն.
> 
> Մեր մոտ էլ են սպանում.. բայց չեն թողնում փողոցում.. 
> 
> Չեմ կարծում որ սպանողների կանոնակարգում չի ասվում որ պետք է դիակները հավաքել.. անեմ դեպքում այդ գործ անողները մարդ են և թերացել են իրենց աշխատանքում.. կարող էիր մի հատ հասարակ բողոք գրել և հանոզված եմ որ դիակները հաջորդ անգամ խնամքով կհավաքվեին...
> 
> համենայն դեպքս ինձ թվում է որ այդ մի շատ դիակը ընդամենը պատահականությամբ է մնացել այդտեղ քանի որ իրոք չեմ նկատել նման բան ...
> 
> 
> ...


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ Սամոյի հետ, մենակ նրանում համաձայն չեմ, որ ասում ես երեխաների համար խաղալու տեղ չկա, նստարաները պոկում են, դա անցյալում էր, պատկերը իդեալական չի, բայց էտ աստիճանի չի Սամ ջան  :Wink: 

Իրոք շատ են շները՝կատաղած շների մաֆիա,  շատ վտանգավոր են դառնում երեկոյան, ամբողջ գիշեր իրար են տալիս , վնգստում : Ճիշտ է ոչ մի անգամ ինձ վրա չեն հարձակվել, նույնիսկ չեն հաչացել, բայց դեմը պետք է առնել: Սպանելուն դեմ եմ, մեր անտեր երկրում չկան կազմակերպություններ, որոնք կհոգան փողոցային կենդանիների մասին, միայն ելքը գտնում են սպանելով  :Sad:  Այդքան ներդրում արեցին այս տարի Հայաստանում, թող մի փոքր գումար էլ հատկացնեն այս հարցի լուծման համար  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ Սամոյի հետ, մենակ նրանում համաձայն չեմ, որ ասում ես երեխաների համար խաղալու տեղ չկա, նստարաները պոկում են, դա անցյալում էր, պատկերը իդեալական չի, բայց էտ աստիճանի չի Սամ ջան 
> 
> Իրոք շատ են շները՝կատաղած շների մաֆիա,  շատ վտանգավոր են դառնում երեկոյան, ամբողջ գիշեր իրար են տալիս , վնգստում : Ճիշտ է ոչ մի անգամ ինձ վրա չեն հարձակվել, նույնիսկ չեն հաչացել, բայց դեմը պետք է առնել: Սպանելուն դեմ եմ, մեր անտեր երկրում չկան կազմակերպություններ, որոնք կհոգան փողոցային կենդանիների մասին, միայն ելքը գտնում են սպանելով  Այդքան ներդրում արեցին այս տարի Հայաստանում, թող մի փոքր գումար էլ հատկացնեն այս հարցի լուծման համար


Լավ բա իրանց Շահը որնա՞...

Օրինակ սպանողները կարան իրանց ծախքերը նրբերշիկ վաճառելով հանեն  :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լավ բա իրանց Շահը որնա՞...
> 
> Օրինակ սպանողները կարան իրանց ծախքերը նրբերշիկ վաճառելով հանեն


Անպայման   պիտի շահ լինի՞  :Dntknw:   , թող էս մեկն էլ բարեգործական լինի  :Blush: , կենդանիներ որսացողներին  ու կենդանինե հսկողները  վաձատրվեն(աշխատատեղեր են ըհն ), իսկ կենդանիները ունենան տանիք և ուտելիք :Իսկ ով կուզենա կենդանի պահի տանը. բայց հնարավորություն չի ունենա գնելու, կարող է գալ այդտեղ ու ընտրել իրեն դուր եկած շանը կամ կատվին կամ էսիմ  :Blush:  (բնականաբար կենդանիները այլեվս փողոցային տեսք չեն ունենա , կլինեն մաքուր և օծանելիք  փչված  :LOL:  )
Էս միֆ էր երեխեք ...  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Անպայման   պիտի շահ լինի՞   , թող էս մեկն էլ բարեգործական լինի , կենդանիներ որսացողներին  ու կենդանինե հսկողները  վաձատրվեն(աշխատատեղեր են ըհն ), իսկ կենդանիները ունենան տանիք և ուտելիք :Իսկ ով կուզենա կենդանի պահի տանը. բայց հնարավորություն չի ունենա գնելու, կարող է գալ այդտեղ ու ընտրել իրեն դուր եկած շանը կամ կատվին կամ էսիմ  (բնականաբար կենդանիները այլեվս փողոցային տեսք չեն ունենա , կլինեն մաքուր և օծանելիք  փչված  )
> Էս միֆ էր երեխեք ...


ցավոք մինչ Շների համար տենց բան ստեղծելը պետք է մարդկանց մասին մտածել որ էտ շների վիճակից վատ վիճակում են.. այ հենց էտ խնդիրը լուծվի կարելիա մտածել նաև շների մասին ես դեմ չեմ... 

Իրականում միտքը շատ լավնա.. բայց դե էտ մտքերի իրականացմանը սպասելը ինձ չի փրկում փողոցային շների ոհմակի հարձակումներից... իսկ եթե մեկը հիմա թեքուզ սպանելով բայց փրկումա.. ուրեմն ես կասեմ Կեցցե՛ նա

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ցավոք մինչ Շների համար տենց բան ստեղծելը պետք է մարդկանց մասին մտածել որ էտ շների վիճակից վատ վիճակում են.. այ հենց էտ խնդիրը լուծվի կարելիա մտածել նաև շների մասին ես դեմ չեմ... 
> 
> Իրականում միտքը շատ լավնա.. բայց դե էտ մտքերի իրականացմանը սպասելը ինձ չի փրկում փողոցային շների ոհմակի հարձակումներից... իսկ եթե մեկը հիմա թեքուզ սպանելով բայց փրկումա.. ուրեմն ես կասեմ Կեցցե՛ նա


Ես էլ կասեմ կեցցե Սամ ջան, բայց մեր երկրի վիճակը անորոշա ու քանի տասնամյակ դեռ անորոշության մեջ կլինի, ոչ մեկ չի կարա ասի, հիմա ամեն ինչ ինչ մեզ՝ հասարակությանս, կխանգարի ոչնչացնենք, սպանենք, ու՞ր կհասնենք : Էտ անտեր կառավարության շենքում էտքան դեպուտատ կա, թող երկուսն էլ մի- քիչ քիչ քնեն մտածեմ էս հարցի շուրջ: Այլ ոչ թե հարմարվենք  սպասենք, թե երբ է լավ ժամանակները գալու բոլոր հարցերը լուծվեն, տենց ժամանակ ներկա պահին չի գալու  :Blush:   :LOL:  Ամեն ինչի մասին պետք է մտածեն էտ իրանց գործնա  :Angry2:  ...

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Սամվել*-ի խոսքերից  
> Կներես եթե կոպիտ հնչի.. բայց ձայնդ այսպես ասած տաք տեղիցա գալիս... էլի եմ ասում տաք տանը նստած հեշտա Հումնազիմ քարոզել.. բայց մի քանի անգամ որ շները շրջապատեն քեզ էտ ժամանակ ինձ թվումա նոտաները կփոխվեն.
> 
> Մեր մոտ էլ են սպանում.. բայց չեն թողնում փողոցում.. 
> 
> Չեմ կարծում որ սպանողների կանոնակարգում չի ասվում որ պետք է դիակները հավաքել.. անեմ դեպքում այդ գործ անողները մարդ են և թերացել են իրենց աշխատանքում.. կարող էիր մի հատ հասարակ բողոք գրել և հանոզված եմ որ դիակները հաջորդ անգամ խնամքով կհավաքվեին...
> 
> համենայն դեպքս ինձ թվում է որ այդ մի շատ դիակը ընդամենը պատահականությամբ է մնացել այդտեղ քանի որ իրոք չեմ նկատել նման բան ...
> 
> ...



Լավ  եթե  հարցը  հասավ  սրան  ուրեմն  ասեմ: :Smile: Նախ  պիտի  ասեմ, որ  ձայնս  հեչ  էլ  տաք  տեղից  չի  գալիս:Ինքս  շատ  ահավոր  վախենում  եմ  շներից// անգամ  եթե  նրանք  անվտանգ  են// և  ես  էլ  երբեմն  կանգնում  եմ  այն  փաստի առաջ, որ  պետք է   նրանց  հարձակումից  պաշտպանել  ոչ  միայն անձս այլ  նաև  երեխայիս:Ու  ինքս  էլ // համոզված  եմ  շատերը/ պաշտպանական բոլոր  մեթոդները// բնականաբար ես  զենք  չեմ  կրում//  կգործադրեմ, որ շների  հերթական  թիրախը  չդառնամ:Բայց  էլի  եմ  կրկնում սա  չի  նշանակում, որ  պիտի  սպանենք:
Այ  ցավալին  էլ  հենց  այն  է, որ  ոչ  մի  անգամ  չենք  մտածում  ճանապարհներ  փնտրել`իրական  վտանգից  խուսափելու  համար, իսկ  երբ  վտանգը գալիս  է` միանգամից գտնում  են  ամենահեշտ  լուծումը:




> Մեր քաղաքում սկի հատուկ տեղ համարյա չկա որտեղ կարողա են խաղալ երեխաները.. չկա մի հատ նորմալ այգի որտեղ կարելաիա քայլել մի քիչ համեմատաբար մաքուր օդ շնչել ... նստարանները որոնք նախատեսանք են ծերերու և ոչ միայն համար պոկվումե ն ու տեղը կաֆե են դնում..


Ես  էլ մեկ  մեկ նայելով  թե  ինչպես  են   արտասահմանում փողեր  ծախսում կենդանիների  վրա, մտածում  եմ,որ ավելի  լավ  կլիներ  էտ  փողերը  օգտագործվեր ավելի կարևոր բաների  համար:Բայց  եթե  կենդանին  ձայն  չունի, սա  էլ  չի  չէ նշանակում, որ  պիտի  ոտնատակ  անենք:Սրա  համար  եմ  ասում  ճիշտ  կազմակերպել  է  պետք:Ու  եթե  էն  մարդիկ, ովքեր էտպես  ջանադրաբար փչացնում  են  բնությունը  և  սեփական  բիզնեսի բարգավաճման  համար  սրճարաններ  են  դնում, լավ  կլինի որ  մտածեն  մի  քիչ  էլ  ներդրում  անեն  նման    կազմակերպություն ստեղծելու  համար`ունենալով  միայն  մի  շահ- բարեգործություն:Ի վերջո  ինքն  էլ  չի  ապահովագրված  էտ  շների  հարձակումից:

----------


## dvgray

Ընդանրապես ասած, եթե թափառող շներին գնդակահարում ենք, որովյետև նրանք կարող ա "մարդ" ուտեն. ապա ինչու՞ չգնդակահարել թափառող մարդկանց - թափառաշրջիկներին, բոմժերին, նաև գնդակահարել "մարդու"-ն վիրավորած մարդկանց, որոնց դրա փոխարեն տանում ենք բանտերը:
…
ամերիկայի գաղութարարները սկզբից "հնդկացիներին" էին գնդակահարում "օդը" պղտորելու համար, հետո սկսեցին գնդակահարել բիզոններին. հետո գռիզլի արջերին… հետո /հիմա/ մեկը մեկին:
…
Շունը կամ կատում… կամ նույնիսկ մուկը… վիզայի կարիք չունի, որ Աստծո ստեղծած Երկիր մոլորակում իրա համար պտույտ մը անի:  :Smile: 
Ով իրան զրկում է այդ իրավունքից, առանց անհրաժեշտ, Աստծո կողմից ընդունված ու թույլատրված ինքնապաշպանական նկատառումների, նա դուրս է գալիս Բնության դեմ:
…

----------


## Սամվել

> Ընդանրապես ասած, եթե թափառող շներին գնդակահարում ենք, որովյետև նրանք կարող ա "մարդ" ուտեն. ապա ինչու՞ չգնդակահարել թափառող մարդկանց - թափառաշրջիկներին, բոմժերին, նաև գնդակահարել "մարդու"-ն վիրավորած մարդկանց, որոնց դրա փոխարեն տանում ենք բանտերը:
> …
> ամերիկայի գաղութարարները սկզբից "հնդկացիներին" էին գնդակահարում "օդը" պղտորելու համար, հետո սկսեցին գնդակահարել բիզոններին. հետո գռիզլի արջերին… հետո /հիմա/ մեկը մեկին:
> …
> Շունը կամ կատում… կամ նույնիսկ մուկը… վիզայի կարիք չունի, որ Աստծո ստեղծած Երկիր մոլորակում իրա համար պտույտ մը անի: 
> Ով իրան զրկում է այդ իրավունքից, առանց անհրաժեշտ, Աստծո կողմից ընդունված ու թույլատրված ինքնապաշպանական նկատառումների, նա դուրս է գալիս Բնության դեմ:
> …


Եթե բոմժերը սկսեն խմբերով մարդկանց վրան հարձակվել բացառված չի որ նրանց գնդաահարեն... ու ես էլի կասեմ լավ արեցին...

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե բոմժերը սկսեն խմբերով մարդկանց վրան հարձակվել բացառված չի որ նրանց գնդաահարեն... ու ես էլի կասեմ լավ արեցին...


Ինքնապաշպանությունը ուրիշ հարց է: Սա ես էլ եմ ասել, որ ընդունելի է:
Ընդունելի չէ, որ գնդակահարում են "պոտենցիալ" հարձակվողներին: 
…
Ամերիկացիները սկսեցին հնդիկացիների համար "գոտտոներ" սարքել:
Երբ եր մարդը դեմ է դուրս եկել բնությանը, միշտ էլ դրա համար չարաչար պատժվել է  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինքնապաշպանությունը ուրիշ հարց է: Սա ես էլ եմ ասել, որ ընդունելի է:
> Ընդունելի չէ, որ գնդակահարում են "պոտենցիալ" հարձակվողներին: 
> …
> Ամերիկացիները սկսեցին հնդիկացիների համար "գոտտոներ" սարքել:
> Երբ եր մարդը դեմ է դուրս եկել բնությանը, միշտ էլ դրա համար չարաչար պատժվել է


Դե լավ հիմա դու ասա չարաչար բան ման... հիմա ես էլ տենց մտածեմ.. վայ հանկարծ չպատժվեմ բան ման... բյաց էտ մեկա չի փրկում կատաղած շներից  :Xeloq:  մեկ էլ էն ձեներից որ մեկ մեկ կծված մարդիկ են հանում գիշերվա կեսին ...

----------


## dvgray

Սամվել
Այստեղ խնդիրը նույնն է, ինչ որ "կատաղած" ու "մարդկանց կծած" մարդկանց դեպքում:
Այդ կենդանիներին նույն մարդիկ են այդ օրը գցել: Մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի ու կտեսնես:
…
ես րեմ կարծում որր նույն կարծիքին լինեիր Սևականջ Բիմի մասին, որը թափառում էր քաղաքում ու իր վերջին հանգրվանը գտավ շուն հավաքողի վանդակ-մեքենայում …

Ասածս ինչն է
Եկեք քննարկենք պատճառները, ու պայքարոնք այդ պատճառները վերացնելու դեմ, այլ ոչ թե արագ-արագ թվարկենք հետևանքները ու բռնանանք այս դեպքում իրականում խեղճ կենդանական աշխարհի վրա: 
իսկ "չարաչար" ասելով ինկատի ունեմ, որ Մայր Բությունը այս ամենը երբեք էլ չի հանդուրժել ու չի հարդուրժի: Այսքան մի բան

----------


## նախշուն

Վերջապես մի սրտացավ մարդու մոտեցում~~
Կեցցես~~որ բնական մարդ էս մնացել~~
թե չէ արյունը շատացել ա~~

----------


## Koms

> Քաղաք կոչեցյալը աշխարհի մի մասն է, որն ինչքան մերն է, այքան էլ շներինն է:


Զարգացած երկրներում մեծ ուշադրություն է դարձվում 'քաղաքային' շների խնդրին: Մունիցիպալ իշխանությունների կողմից կա հատուկ պլանավորված գործողությունների ժամանակացույց, եւ այլն: Որ հասնենք դրան ` իհարկե լավ է; բայց հիմա մեզ մոտ այսպես է`մի երկու "գրանտակեր" կազմակերպություններ կզբաղվեն դրանով` ու վերջ:

----------


## Annushka

Հարգելի կենդանիների պաշտպաններ, դուք մի մտածեք, թե մենք՝ թափառող շներին վերացնելու կողմնակիցներս, անխիղճ ու անհոգի էակներ ենք, իսկ դուք այնքան եք սիրում կենադանիներին, որ պատրաստ եք տասը ձեռքով ու ոտքով պաշտպանել նրանց իրավունքները: Իսկ արդյոք դուք պատրա՞տ եք նրանց ապաստան տալ ու կերակրել, որպեսզի նրանք չմնան սոված ու ոհմակներ կազմելով՝ արձակումներ չգործեն պատահական անցորդների վրա: Լավ, բա դուք չեք մտածու՞մ, որ կատաղած շների ոհմակը վաղը կարող է հոշոտել ձեր երեխային կամ մտերիմ մարդուն: Հանկարծ ինձանից բարի ու գթասիրտ չգտնվեք, հարգելիներս, բայց ես անձամբ կողմ եմ, որ հասարակության համար վտանգ ներկայացնող թափառող կենդանիներին մեկուսացնեն, իսկ եթե դրա հնարավորությունները չկան, ավաղ, մեզ մնում է նրանց վերացնել: Դուք ասում եք" լավ, բա թափառող մարդկանց ինչու չեն վերացնում" Սիրելիներս, եթե մարդը հարձակվում կամ վնաս է հասցնում հասարակությանը կամ բնությանը, ապա նրանց էլ ա հարկավոր վերացնել ու կապ չունի նա տանն ա ապրում թե փողոցում: Օրինակ ինչու՞ են վերացնում կատաղած կենդանիներին, թեկուզ նա լինի տնային, այսպես ասած կուշտ ու մաքուր, դաստիարակված կենդանի, ինչու են գնդակահարում անչափահասներին բռնաբարող սերիական մոլագարին, կամ մի ամբողջ ընտանիքի կոտորած մարդասպանին (չնայած հիմա " հումանիստական" նկատառումներից ելնելով, մարդու իրավունքները: գնահատող"  մարդիկ մահապատժին էլ են դեմ): Է թող խնայեն, չէ որ նա կենդանի էակ է: Ինչ անենք, որ չի ապականում, սրբապղծում մատաղ երեխաներին, կամ չի թափում անմեղ մարդկանց արյունը: Հասկացեք, եթե մի բան վնաս է , ապա պետք է դա վերացնել: Ես շատ կուզեի, որ մեր երկրում լիներ այնպիսի մի կազմակերպություն, որը ոչ թե կսպաներ, այլ մի ընդհանուր հարկի տակ կհավաքեր թափառող կենդանիներին, և արդյունքում գոհ կմնային և կենդանիների պաշտպանները, և իրենց մտերիմների կյանքի ու առողջության մասին մտածող մարդիկ: Ինչքան ուզում եք ապացույցներ բերեք, միևնույնն է, մարդու կյանքը ավելի արժեքավոր է, քան ցանկակցած  ԹԱՓԱՌՈՂ ՈՒ ՀԻՎԱՆԴ  կենդանունը: Ինքներդ գիտեք, որ նույնիսկ բնության մեջ հիվանդ կենդանիներին վերցանում են, զտում են, և դա անում են հենց իրենք՝ կենդանիները, մասնավորապես գայլերը ասենք: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մարդկանց, ապա ասեմ, եթե նրանք էլ են վտանգ ներկայացնում մարդկությանն ու բնությանը, ապա վստահաբար նրանց էլ ա հարկավոր մեկուսացնել, անհարժեշտության դեպքում հույժ վտանգավորներին հարկավոր է նաև վերացնել, որքան էլ դա դաժան հնչի: Ի դեպ, մարդկանց համար կան գաղութներ, բանտեր և այլ հաստատություններ, որտեղ նրանց մեկուսացնում են: Եթե ինքներդ այդքան շատ եք մտահոգված թափառող կենդանիների ճակատագրով, ապա բարձրագոռգոռ բաեռր ասելու փոխարեն նախաձեռնեք, որ ստեղծվի մի այնպիսի կազմակերպություն, որը կենդանիների համար ապաստան ու սնունդ կապահովի,ինչպես ընդունված է ամբողջ աշխարհում/քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում/: Իսկ եթե մեր երկիրը այդ հարցը անտեսում է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մենք պետք է հանդուրժենք մեր կյանքին  և առողջությանը սպառնացող այդ երևույթից: Հասկացեք, կենդանիներին էլ, մարդկանց էլ, որոշակի պայմաններում հարկավոր է վերացնել կամ մեկուսացնել, այլապես  անմեղ մարդիկ կտուժեն, իսկ դա, ի գիտություն ձեզ, բոլորովին հումանիստական մոտեցում չէ՝ խնայելով թափառող շներին, վտանգի ենթարկել մարդկանց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թափառական շների մասին չեմ կարող ասել, բայց ես խնամում եմ մի ամբողջ թաղամաս թափառական կատուների: Թե՛ ուտելիք եմ տալիս, թե՛ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում անասնաբուժական օգնություն ցույց տալիս (եթե, իհարկե, կատուն բավարար չափով մոտենում է): Եթե մեր թաղամասում շներ էլ լինեին, նրանցով էլ կզբաղվեի: Ու ես վստահ եմ, որ կենդանիների իրավունքների համար պայքարողներից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ պատրաստ է իր ձևով օգնել նրանց:

----------


## նախշուն

Եթե կենդանին կամ մարդը վտանգ է ներկայացնում, նախ պետք է մեկուսացնել, հետո ՊԱՐԶԵԼ ԹԵ ԻՆՉՈՒ??? սպանելով ~~դու չես վերացնում վտանգը~~պատճառը~~
Ավելին, մեր մայր բնությունը այնպես է ստեղծված լինի դա կատու, շուն մարդ, ոչնչացման եզրին կանգնող ցանկացած էակ փորձում է հնարավորինս արագ վերարտադրվել` պահպանելով իր տիպը~~
Ու , փառք աստծո, կան այդպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք հենց զբաղվում են կենդանիներ , մասնավորապես շներ պահելով, իր իսկ ձեռքերով ստեղծած ԿԱՑԱՐԱՆՈՒՄ~~
ԲԱՅՑ , արի ու տես, որ նա ՁԵՐ, ՈՉ ԱՆՏԱՐԲԵՐՆԵՐԻ ԿԱՐԻՔՆ ՈՒՆԻ~~
Խոսքս ՆՈՒՆԵյի մասին է, որը մասնագիտությամբ դաշնակահարուհի է,և որն իր ամբողջ հասույթը նվիրում է շներին~~
ունի ավելի քան երկու հարյուր շուն, նա անում է իր ուժերից վեր~~
Բայց ինքներդ եք հասկանում , մենակով այդ հարցը չի լուծվում~~
ՈՒՍՏԻ ՕԳՆԵՆՔ ՄԵՐ ՇՆԵՐԻՆ , ՕԳՆԵՆՔ ՆՈՒՆԵՅին, 
ԹԵ ՄԵՐ ԿԱՄԱՎՈՐԱԿԱՆ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔՈՎ, ԹԵ ՖԻՆԱՆՍԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԳՏՆԵԼՈՎ~~
ՑԱՆԿԱՑՈՂՆԵՐԸ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՆ ԿԱՊՆՎԵԼ ԻՐ ՀԵՏ~~, ԱՅՑԵԼԵԼ ԿԱՑԱՐԱՆ~~
ԳՈՐԾՆ ԱՐԴԵՆ ՍԿՍՎԱԾ Է, ԱՄԵՆԱԲԱՐԴ ՄԱՍՆ ՆՈՒՆԵՆ ԻՐ ՎՐԱ Է ՎԵՐՑՐԵԼ~~
ՄՆՈՒՄ Է ՄԵՆՔ կենդանասեր, բնասեր, ՆՈՐՄԱԼ ՄԱՐԴԻԿՍ~~ՕԺԱՆԴԱԿԵՆՔ ՆՐԱՆ ԻՆՉՈՎ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՆՔ< ՄԵՆԱԿ ՉԹՈՂԵՆՔ ՆՐԱՆ ԱՅՍ ԴԱՌՆ ԴԱԺԱՆ ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԵՋ...
ԱՅԼ ՀԱԿԱՌԱԿԸ ՓՈՐՁԵՆՔ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԻՐԹ, ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ ՄԻՋՈՑՆԵՐ ԳՏՆԵԼ~~ԱՅՍ ՀԱՐՑԻ ԼՈՒԾՄԱՆ ՀԱՄԱՐ~~
Դեդե~~խոսքերից տեղափոխվենք գործնական դաշտ~~
Հեռախոս: 091.41-24-59 
E-mail: nun_m@yandex.ru 
URL: www.savetheanimals.am /առայժմ չի աշխատում
մանրամասները այստեղ
http://www.davosstudio.com/DogNursery.htm

----------


## comet

> Թափառական շների մասին չեմ կարող ասել, բայց ես խնամում եմ մի ամբողջ թաղամաս թափառական կատուների: Թե՛ ուտելիք եմ տալիս, թե՛ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում անասնաբուժական օգնություն ցույց տալիս (եթե, իհարկե, կատուն բավարար չափով մոտենում է): Եթե մեր թաղամասում շներ էլ լինեին, նրանցով էլ կզբաղվեի: Ու ես վստահ եմ, որ կենդանիների իրավունքների համար պայքարողներից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ պատրաստ է իր ձևով օգնել նրանց:


Իսկ եթե առավոտ աչքդ բացես ու տեսնես, որ բազմաբնակարան շենքում, երրորդ հարկում, հենց քո դռան շեմին փողոցային մի շուն միանգամից 7 ձագ է հանել ու ամբողջ շքամուտքը այլանդակել, ինչ կանես?  :Angry2:  Հուսով եմ չես ասի, որ կտանես տուն ու կսկսես խնամել:  :Nea:

----------


## Elmo

Կենդանին պետք ա ապրի բնության մեջ, ոչ թե քաղաքում: Քաղաքը մարդիկ են սարքել իրանց համար, առավել ևս շենքը: Հիմա ես որ գնամ օձի բնի մոտ քնեմ ինձ չի կծի՞: Կամ արջի որջի մոտ, մանավանդ եթե արջը ձագեր ունի: Կհարձակվի վրես: Շենքն էլ մերնա, մենք էլ իրանց ենք քշում մեր տան մոտից: Ամեն կենդանի իրա տարածքը ունի, հալա նշում ա սահմանները(չիշիկ ա անում սահմանին հիմնականում) ու պաշտպանում ա իրա տարածքը: Մենք էլ մեր տարածքն ունենք(ճիշտ ա սահմանները նշելուց չիծիկ չենք արել), ու պաշտպանում ենք: Հիմա մենք ավելի խելացի ենք, կարում ենք իշխենք: Բնության օրենք ա:

----------


## ministr

Երեխաները խաղում են էդ թափառական շների հետ, իսկ դրանց վրա ինչքան տիզ, բակտերիաներ ու տարատեսակ հիվանդություններ կան ոչ-ոք չգիտի… Հարցի մյուս կողմն էլ նայա, որ շան հետ խաղացող երեխայի տեսնելով, ակամայից հարցա ծագում "Էս երեխան ծնող չունի՞". Երեխաներին պետք է պահպանել էդ վարակներից, ու եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև որ մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ մեր բակում երկու շուն օրը ցերեկով կատվի ձագ գզեցին ու գլուխը մարմնից անջատելով կերան, պատկերն ամբողջանում է… Համաձայն եմ, որ շներին լրիվ ահետացնել բակերից պետք չի, թե չէ սանիտարահիգիենիկ վիճակը մեկ էլ տեսար կտրուկ վատացավ, բայց քանակը պետք է վերահսկել.

----------


## Elmo

> մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ մեր բակում երկու շուն օրը ցերեկով կատվի ձագ գզեցին ու գլուխը մարմնից անջատելով կերան, պատկերն ամբողջանում է…


Պահպանենք կենդանիներին:  :Love:  նրանք այնքան քնքուշ են: Կենդանուն մարդացնել չի կարելի, նրանք առաջին հերթին գազան են, ու պետք է ապրեն մարդուց առանձին:

----------


## նախշուն

Հարգելի կենդանասերներ
Փողոցային կենդանիների վիճակը գնալով ավելի է վատանում Հայաստանում: Տեղի է ունենում անխնա սպանդ:
Քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում վաղուց արդեն դադարել է գործել սպանդի մեթոդը: Անգամ Թուրքիան է դադարեցրել 2002 թվականին: Մնացել է չորս երկիր, որտեղ դեռ գործում է սպանդի մեթոդը, որից մեկը Հայաստանն է:
Սակայն արդեն ունեցած 20 տարվա փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ սպանդը հարցի լուծում չէ: 20 տարի է կրակում են, բայց չեն կարողանում վերացնել փողոցային կենդանիներին: Իսկ արդյո?ք պետք է վերացնել նրանց: Հատկապես երբ խոսքը վերաբերվում է Երևանի նման “աղբանոց” քաղաքին: պատկերացրեք քաղաքը առանց փողոցային շների և կատուների… աղբերի շուրջ վխտում են առնետները:
Ուզում եմ նշել, որ փողոցային շների և կատուների սպանդը հերթական հայկական բիզնես է, որը այդպես էլ չի դադարի, եթե մենք չփորձենք որևէ բան ձեռնարկել:

Առաջարկում ենք այլընտրանքային տարբերակ լուծելու փողոցային կենդանիների քանակի կարգավորման հարցը: Այդ տարբերակը ստերիլիզացիան է: Սակայն միայն ստերիլիզացիան դեռ բավական չէ, քանի որ կրակում են նաև ստերիլիզացված կենդանիներին: Անհրաժեշտ է մտածել նաև ստերիլիզացնելուց հետո կենդանիներին բնակեցնելու մասին, ինչի մասին արդեն մտածել է Լալա Պողոսյանը:

Նա առաջարկում է մի հետաքրքիր ծրագիր, որին շատ ցանկալի է կենդանասերների հասարակության մասնակցությունը:
Ծրագիրը կայանում է հետևյալում.
Ստերիլիզացնելուց հետո կենդանիներին վերադարձնել այն բակը, որտեղից նա վերցվել է և բակի բնակիչները /բակի ամենակենդանասեր որևէ անդամի գլխավորությամբ/ պահում են այդ կենդանուն:
Այդպիսով ամեն բակում կլինեն փոքրիկ կացարանների, որտեղ կապրեն 2-3 կենդանի:

Կենդանիների հետ լավ հարաբերությունները մեր երեխաների լավ ապագայի ամենամեծ գաղտնիքն է:

Ծրագրով հետաքրքրվողներին խնդրում եմ անպայման անձագանքել, քանի որ ծրագիրը մշակման պրոցեսի մեջ է և ձեր առաջարկություններն ու թարմ մտքերը կարող են շատ օգտակար լինել:

Սպասում ենք ձեր արձագանքներին
AnimalsOfArmenia@gmail.com

----------

